# إذا ارتفع ألبس



## Gaed

أقرأ حيالياً في المقامة السجستائية و قد أشكل علي معنى جملة فأرجو المساعدة.
في النص يتحدث أبو الفتح عن نفسه فيقول: من عرفني فقد عرفني و من لم يعرفني فأنا أعرفه بنفسي. أنا باكورة اليمن. و أحدوثة الزمن​ 
في الشرح المرافق للنص ورد مايلي:​ 
ابتدأ يلغز في اسمه و هو أبو الفتح فإذا أخذت الإضافة في الاسم حقيقة كان معناه ما يكون منه الفتح و إذا اشتهر الاسم المركب كأبي الفتح جوزوا الاقتصار على المشخص منه كالفتح فيقال لأبي الفتح الفتح *إذا ارتفع ألبس* كما يقال لأبي الضياء الضياء و على هذا يصح أن يراد من قوله باكورة اليمن ثمر النبع فإنه يسمى فتحاً.​ 
السؤال هنا ماذا يقصد ب إذا ارتفع ألبس؟؟؟ و هل *ألبس* هي اسم و ما معناها أم أن هنالك خطأ طباعي في النسخة التي امتلكها​


----------



## rayloom

ما النسخة التي تمتلكها؟
إذا كانت "السرد في مقامات الهمذاني" لأيمن بكر، فالنسخة مليئة بالأخطاء.


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو لي أنه فعل، وإن كانت النسخة مليئة بالأخطاء فربما الخطأ هنا هو أن الكلمة هي التبس.


----------

